# How to perform hyposalinity treatment for marine fish?



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

I am a bit confused on how this method is performed, mainly the ph maintenance and the water changes. The thread found on reef central said to make the ph sodium bicarbonate solution and slowly drip it in the tank to maintain the ph level of 8. What if I were in the process of reducing the salinity down to 1.009 but the displacement of the salt water with fresh ro/di water causes the ph to decrease, does this mean that 0.2 ph units should not be overshot while performing this displacement? And if so, wouldnt that mean the every other day 35% water changes really makes the ph maintenance ridiculously hard? I performed this before but I was not as careful. My wrasse disliked it a lot and I was forced to bring the salinity up before the 4 week period was over. 

Now with the recent power out age near my area, my dwarf angel is breaking out with ich. The other inhabitants are unaffected. Please help :'(


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

The last time I tried hyposalinity, it wasn't very successful. You could read these guides. Hopefully they will help.
Aquarium Fish: Applications for Hyposalinity Therapy: The Benefits of Salinity Manipulation for Marine Fish - Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog
A general guide to Hyposalinity

What I use now is the tank transfer method.
Cryptocaryon Irritans - tank transfer method - Reef Central Online Community


----------

